# The Knicks do Not Play Good Defense



## drk3351 (Dec 22, 2013)

A video I made breaking down the Knicks troubles defensively and their bball IQ. Has some funny moments and let me know what you think of the Knicks this year. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au8HM8VD8s0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## markez94 (Jan 7, 2014)

I think that Knicks must improve in defense if they want arrive to playoff. The requisite for a good offence there are, but in defense they play very bad honestly. How italian, i'm happy for Andrea Bargnani: a new player compared whit the Toronto period. I think that knicks must change melo and stoudemire giving life to a new cycle!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chandler is back, and Knicks have won 2 in a row. They aren't a great defensive team of course, but the last 2 they've held opponents to 85 or less. 

It's not even that they don't have the ability. Apart from Melo, they're all average defenders in the starting line-up. Felton/Shumpert/Martin/Chandler is a decent 4. And look at last year, Melo when focused has the ability to play stretches of good D. They just need to get back to that level of focus from last year.


----------



## markez94 (Jan 7, 2014)

Someone know if J r Smith will coming changed in a trade?


----------



## Ball (Mar 23, 2014)

I agree with you. The Knicks WILL NOT make a playoff run until they tighten up their D. I think that a lockdown guy such as Tony Allen could be a game changer for them.


----------

